
Show HN: Oyga – Simplifying Online Advertisement - alerizzo
https://www.oyga.me
======
alerizzo
Hi people!

We're a young advertising agency, and we've been building this product to help
our own clients during the last few months. We received good feedback so, we
decided to share it with everyone.

We’re trying to make online advertisement easy to understand for everyone, one
step at a time.

First we tried to simplify insights and metrics, by cutting out complexity and
marketing jargon, and consolidating Google and Facebook data into one single
dashboard.

Then we built an online investment simulator that works for Google, Facebook
and Instagram. It's based on statistical data, but it can also be fed by your
own data for better accuracy.

Our goal is to simplify digital advertising at every level. And we're planning
what comes next ;)

Hope you like it and find it useful! Any comment or thought is of course
welcome!

